# Date on P45 - after holiday entitlements or last day of work?



## Bluebean (27 Aug 2009)

Hi, 

One of our employees has been made redundant, her last day is 31st of this month.

She has some accrued holiday pay due to her - 5 days in total. 

Can I hold off paying her the holiday pay until September?

What date should I put on the p45?  

Thanks.


----------



## Ants09 (27 Aug 2009)

she is being made redundant on the 31st of the month so thats the date that goes on the P45, and her hoilday pay has to be taken into consideration when doing her last payslip and included in her P45 also


----------



## Bluebean (27 Aug 2009)

ok,so I can't just pay her the 5 days holiday pay in September and allow her to get some tax back that way?

That's ok, I just wasn't sure.  
thanks.


----------



## Padraigb (27 Aug 2009)

Ants09 said:


> she is being made redundant on the 31st of the month so thats the date that goes on the P45, and her hoilday pay has to be taken into consideration when doing her last payslip and included in her P45 also



Agreed. She is eligible, should she be lucky enough to find it, to commence a new job the following day.


----------



## NHG (27 Aug 2009)

I would have assumed that the date on her P45 would be the last day of her holidays, as her holidays are part of that job.


----------



## Bluebean (27 Aug 2009)

Where can I ring to get a definite answer to this - revenue?


----------



## Bluebean (27 Aug 2009)

Revenue have confirmed that its 31st August, holidays to be included in August payment.


----------



## annet (27 Aug 2009)

You can contact revenue or your auditors for clarification - but P45's detail the last day of employment which you say is the 31st of this month and the P45 together with the payslip should include all holiday pay accrued.


----------

